# Canon's worldwide market share greater than Sony, Nikon, and Fuji combined, and market share increased more than 2x Sony... and nobody cares



## woodman411 (Aug 14, 2020)

Canon's 45.4% market share is greater than Sony, Nikon and Fuji's combined


Almost half of the 14.8 million cameras sold last year were from Canon, compared to just 20.2% from its nearest rival




www.digitalcameraworld.com





I'm just curious why no one else is reporting on this, you know,... DPReview, PetaPixel, Fstoppers, etc. Because when Sony has market-specific news , these sites go crazy with their Sony-is-Supreme and Canon-is-******* tone, yet when the yearly totals are done for the entire world, it is actually Canon that is on top, and has *more than 2 times the market share increase than Sony* for 2019, that's kinda important, no?

Yet, nothing from DPReview, why is that?








Sony overtakes Canon and Nikon to lead the full-frame camera market in Japan


According to retail analyst BCN Ranking, Sony has overtaken Canon and Nikon to claim the top spot the full-frame camera market in Japan.




www.dpreview.com












Sony is now #2 in the US full-frame interchangeable lens camera market


Sony has announced that it is now ranked second in the U.S. full-frame interchangeable lens camera market, a position formerly held by Nikon. Read more




www.dpreview.com





I'm baffled... (ok, I'm really not). I wonder if Engadget will re-write this article where they say Canon will be "fighting for scraps" ... really? sad LOL https://www.engadget.com/2019-05-27...JSUH7txdfOENMbXLfq_OlMt97wXFyZdJ8lfsr8-8yIRc8


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 14, 2020)

Canon is *******! ******* I tell you!


----------



## SteveC (Aug 14, 2020)

I've remarked before on the fact that I see more Nikons than Canons around here, and about half of my photography-enthusiast friends have Nikons. (And one of the ones who has Canon regrets it now, thinking Nikon's colors are better (SMH).)


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 14, 2020)

SteveC said:


> I've remarked before on the fact that I see more Nikons than Canons around here, and about half of my photography-enthusiast friends have Nikons. (And one of the ones who has Canon regrets it now, thinking Nikon's colors are better (SMH).)



In my regular surroundings (neighbours, family, etc) it's all phones, the only people to drag ILCs with them are my dad (50 years of Olympus) and me (Canon).

For the macro workshops I attended this summer it's mostly Canon, then Nikon and sometimes a Sony. The Sony shooter was using an A77II+grip, which he said was "The last Sony with enough meat to actually hold on to" and was looking at Nikon in case the A77II broke down.
Out of the cameras less than a quarter were mirrorless, the outlier being the tree-frog work shop: 2 Rs, one RP, one A77II, 2 Z7s, a rebel and a 6D.

It should go without saying, but macro workshops are a niche inside a niche and not representative of the market


----------



## Antono Refa (Aug 14, 2020)

woodman411 said:


> Canon's 45.4% market share is greater than Sony, Nikon and Fuji's combined
> 
> 
> Almost half of the 14.8 million cameras sold last year were from Canon, compared to just 20.2% from its nearest rival
> ...



Canon is *******! *******, I say, is *******!


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 14, 2020)

Antono Refa said:


> Canon is *******! *******, I say, is *******!


Looks like Canon sales are overheating.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 14, 2020)

woodman411 said:


> ...Yet, nothing from DPReview, why is that?...



More relevant question is: Nothing from Canon Rumors, why is that?


----------



## unfocused (Aug 14, 2020)

> There's an underlying truth here, too, which is that despite all headlines to the contrary, DSLRs really aren't dead. We know, for example, that in Japan Sony sells more full-frame mirrorless cameras than both Canon and Nikon (and, in most categories, more mirrorless cameras overall since that's all Sony makes), but Canon's continued dominance of the best DSLR realm enables it to maintain an overall sales advantage over its rival.



And yet, we keep hearing that Canon is going to ditch the 5D and 6D and 7D. Sad.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 14, 2020)

unfocused said:


> And yet, we keep hearing that Canon is going to ditch the 5D and 6D and 7D. Sad.



Maybe it wasn't until now that a _worthy_ mirrorless existed.


----------

